# Survey- High School Science Research program NY



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Still open


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Is it limited to hives in NY? Why?


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

All states are Ok.
Thank you!


----------

